# Sifu Rob Peladeau



## kajurob (Feb 7, 2005)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I am Sifu Rob Peladeau of Clayton Ca. I practice Kajukenbo under Grand Mater Emil Bautista. 
 It is nice to see such a wide array of Martail Artists on one forum.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome to the board.  I look forward to your posts.


----------



## kajurob (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks dubljay,  

 By the way, nice avitar. I used to have that same image on my website when it was hosted by Homestead.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 7, 2005)

Howdy from Texas & welcome, Mr. Peladeau! :wavey:  Hope you enjoy the forums.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## kajurob (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks Gin-Gin


----------



## Vadim (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Sifu! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  If you have any questions about the forum, please let us know.  Either post it in the support area or PM one of the helpers--MT Mentors.  TW


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 8, 2005)

On behalf of the Admin/Mod/Mentor team here on MartialTalk:

_*WELCOME!!!*_

 We look forward to your contributions.

 -Michael


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2005)

kajurob said:
			
		

> Just wanted to introduce myself. I am Sifu Rob Peladeau of Clayton Ca. I practice Kajukenbo under Grand Mater Emil Bautista.
> It is nice to see such a wide array of Martail Artists on one forum.



Welcome Sifu Rob, and enjoy the forums.

Be sure to stop by the armoury as well! 
 :mp5:  :ultracool 

Yours,

Paul


----------



## The Kai (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome, have a great time! 
Todd


----------



## MJS (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay here, and please ask any questions you may have.

Mike


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2005)

Greetings Sifu.
                    One of my grood friends teaches Kajukenbo here and is forever attempting to get me to show up at his classes...I thinks he just wants to be able to assault a police officer without going to jail LOL..Enjoy your time here..


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 8, 2005)

I did a little Kajukenbo back in the day. I Know you will enjoy the forum.
Sean


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome Sifu Rob.  Enjoy MartialTalk.


----------



## still learning (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello, Welcome, to the forums.....Aloha


----------

